# Gameforge



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone tried any of the other MMORPG from the makers of Ikariam??

If so which ones would you recommend?

Thanks
Spyk3d


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

bump.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

i'm to tied up with ikariam to play any others.

just please dont get me playing any more, if you find a good one can you not tell me about it, my missus hates gameforge now.


----------

